# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Πόσα πουλιά χωράνε?

## moukou

καλησπερα παιδια εχω ενα κλουβι 60χ60χ75υψος εχω ειδη 5 ζεβρακια μεσα.ποσα ακομα μπορουν ζησουν αρμονικα?ειναι ολα αδελφακια,το ζευγαρι το εχω αλλου για αναπαραγωγη.και γενικα μπορω να βαλω καποιο αλλο ειδος μεσα εννοω απο παραδεισια.δεν θελω καποιο δυσκολο ειδος οπως τα gouldian.γιατι θα ειναι μονιμα εξω στο μπαλκονι.επισης θελω καποιο ειδος που να ειναι και λιγο χαμηλο σε τιμη γιατι δεν διαθετω πλεον την ευχαιρια να αγορασω κατι πολυ ακριβο.

----------


## panos70

Αλλα δυο τρια ακομη χωρανε μετα θα ειναι στεναχωρα

----------


## COMASCO

μεχρι 8 πιστευω....αν και δεν κατεχω πολλα απο το ειδος!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεις να αγορασεις κοινωνικους σπονους! (society finch)
Που ειναι ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη και στην συντηρηση τους οπως και τα zebra finch!
Εχουν την ιδια τιμη περιπου!
Δες και ενα αρθρο ετσι ωστε να ενημερωθεις πριν τα αγορασεις :

*Society Finches (χαρακτηριστικά, αναπαραγωγή, μεταλλάξεις)*Δες και αυτο!

*Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων*

----------


## moukou

εγω απο οτι βλεπω τωρα τα 5 ειναι πολυ λιγα για το χωρο που εχουν,γιατι πετανε κοιμουνται ανετα εχουν πολυ διαθεσιμο χωρο στο κλουβι ακομα,ισως ειναι οτι το κλουβι εχει αρκετο βαθος το οποιο δεν χρησιμοποιουν αρκετα καθονται πιο πολυ στα πανω κλαδακια και μονο για φαγητο κατεβαινουν κατω.αρα μου προτυνεται να βαλω ακομα μια γεννα μεσα και θα ειναι κομπλε.

----------

